# Smelly farts



## lookame (Aug 2, 2011)

lol...I know I know maybe this is TMI BUT have you noticed that when things start to get worse...like when I start to get the cramps and pains but not so bad I have diarreah and urgency...that your farts start smelling sort of nasty? It's pretty embarrassing...I'll be at work and have gas so I try to walk away from the crowd of people to release it(cause it hurts you know...when your gas hurts to have to let it go somewhere) So I walk away and you know fart but it's smelly and the stench sort of sticks around for a minute or two you know am I the only one with the smelly gas? :shifty-t::rof:


----------



## lookame (Aug 2, 2011)

...I also feel incredibly hungry all the time...it's my buildup to flareing I guess...smelly farts and starvation


----------



## Terri (Aug 2, 2011)

you know what? I show no shame..'cause no one ever expects it's the cute asian girl who just let one rip lol


----------



## Rebecca85 (Aug 2, 2011)

I daren't fart in public! Luckily my gas isn't as bad early in the day, it's normally after I get back from work that it starts up.


----------



## carolhew (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, I have experience the death farts and unfortunately so has my husband! Luckily I was still unemployed at the time!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 2, 2011)

I think the amount I have to fart sometimes annoys me more than the smell. Luckily, my farts tend to build up toward the end of the work day, so I can be that girl walking amongst the crowd of people leaving a fart trail, and no one would necessarily suspect it's me.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 2, 2011)

Ha!  I doubt in this forum you are the only one!  As I know I am among you with these smelly farts.  Isn't life grand.
<3


----------



## Artificial (Aug 2, 2011)

haha mine seem to come out in my sleep but the stench can wake me up!

I too seem to suffer from the extreme hunger feeling though when my tum is really bad.


----------



## Lydia (Aug 2, 2011)

Artificial said:


> haha mine seem to come out in my sleep but the stench can wake me up!
> 
> I too seem to suffer from the extreme hunger feeling though when my tum is really bad.


LMAO. Sometimes I wake up thinking the dog had an accident in house, and then I get mortified when I realize its ME!!! HAHAHA!!


----------



## crohnicaly stinky (Aug 2, 2011)

Looking back on it, the smelly farts were the first symptom.  I did not know what was wrong with me, but my girlfriend at the time and I both knew something was really wrong.   In fact my screen name is really about the smelly farts.    My daughter one day said Dad you have the smelliest farts in the family.  lol gotta love kids!


----------



## LindaS (Aug 2, 2011)

I get pretty nasty smelling farts, too, but I'd be afraid to fart anywhere but the bathroom, as I never know when it will be a shart instead.  However, they are nothing compared to one of our cats.  He's no longer allowed to sleep in our room due to the nasty farts.


----------



## archie (Aug 2, 2011)

ha ha for years my husband used to say something had died up there!!! how right was he...


----------



## Jessica (Aug 3, 2011)

Artificial said:


> haha mine seem to come out in my sleep but the stench can wake me up!


Mine don't wake me up in my sleep.  But my boyfriend goes to bed later than I do.  Usually I get an ear full in the morning about how I must've forgotten my gas meds.  lol


----------



## sunflower (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, it is true.  The things are really stinky when I am having a flare.  For several years I thought it was my imagination, however, my neighbor's husband had UC.  One day we were discussing the fun parts of having IBD.  She mentioned that she could always tell when he was heading for a flare because he would have really smelly gas.  Then I knew it wasn't just me!

It makes sense if you think about it...  Gas is simply "warm air blowing off a hot pile of s***".  So, if there is something going wrong in there, the pile would not be fermenting quite right.  Then the warm air would be a little off, too.  LOL!!

(And, I have only woken myself up once or twice with my own farts.  My husbands, on the other hand, have several times.  Especially when he eats cheese.  Ewwwww!!!!!  They are toxic and seem to fill the room at times.)


----------



## nene51 (Aug 3, 2011)

lookame said:


> ...I also feel incredibly hungry all the time...it's my buildup to flareing I guess...smelly farts and starvation


Well, my GI have always told me that it's not good to hold the gas in, didn't know if it was because of having crohns, but my family hates he told me that.  Some feel you should go to the bathroom, but that is not always available. But, I noticed when I hold it end, I get so bloated. So, do what you have to do:eek2:


----------



## prettykitty (Aug 3, 2011)

LindaS said:


> ...However, they are nothing compared to one of our cats.  He's no longer allowed to sleep in our room due to the nasty farts.


One of our cats also has very stinky farts.  Maybe he has Crohns, too?  

But I'm actually a bit fond of my stinkies.


----------



## archie (Aug 3, 2011)

it could be another diagnostic tool a 'stinkometre'!!!


----------



## Jessica (Aug 3, 2011)

archie said:


> it could be another diagnostic tool a 'stinkometre'!!!


That would be awesome!


----------



## Crohnadian (Aug 3, 2011)

I definitely notice a difference in the smell of yo-.. my farts when I'm in pain and flaring. In fact, the smell of my BM and gas is usually the first marker for me to notice/catch that I'm entering a flare; whatever the severity of the flare may be. The worst is when I'm sleeping. The fetal position is gas's red carpet to freedom.


----------



## braveheart (Aug 3, 2011)

Terri said:


> you know what? I show no shame..'cause no one ever expects it's the cute asian girl who just let one rip lol


hahaha
This remainds me my farting bus travel story....
http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?p=204437#post204437


----------



## soloman69 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well everyone!  THANKS for the giggles - I am in tears here reading about all of your farts.  I unfortunately do not have the luxury of holding them in - and they are super noisy - no way I can pretend to be the cute asian chick - or the girl in a crowd.

There must be something that we can eat - or vitamin we can take to lessen the odor??

I am not flaring up - and still they are nasty.  My poor husband is really very understanding.


----------



## Anthonyl1991 (Oct 26, 2011)

My farts were super bad in high school, but they seem to not be too bad anymore. (knock on wood)


----------

